# How has Uber changed your life?



## Ian Reid (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'm a filmmaker in Washington DC. My company (Distant Moon Media) and I are working with George Mason University on the pilot episode of a documentary web series about new technologies and their impact on society. The pilot episode is about "Ride sharing" technologies like Uber and Lyft and we're looking for stories (good or bad, but preferably inspirational, funny, or exciting) about how becoming an Uber/Lyft driver has changed your life.

If you're interested in having your story featured in this show, please share your story here and we'll contact you! Or if you prefer to be more private with your story, please consider PMing me and we can chat there!

Thanks so much! Looking forward to meeting you all and hearing your stories!
-Ian Reid

_p.s. - If this isn't the right thread to post this sort of thing, my apologies. Please feel free to move it wherever is more appropriate!_


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

You won't find many inspirational driver stories from anyone who has endured multiple rate cuts, had their account deactivated due to poor customer ratings, (which is totally random and based on the mood of the passenger), had their pay taken from their account for work completed because of a bogus passenger complaint, shorted on "guarantees" because Uber says their myriad of terms weren't met, and when one asks Uber to provide proof, none is supplied. Drivers who have been cursed at, cars thrown up in, vandalized and generally treated with less and less respect as rates continue to be depressed.
There is no feel good story here. What would be helpful is documenting what a tremendous lie the "sharing economy" is. These parasitic companies are nothing short of criminal. If you want to start by exposing them as such, you will find plenty of information in this forum, and you would be doing a public service.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Ian Reid ... I agree with ATX 22 ... A documentary showing the exploitation of drivers (partners) of Uber & Lyft may open the eyes of potential new drivers before they buy new cars just to drive for Uber/Lyft. ... maybe a documentary akin to "An Inconvenient Truth" for the Sharing Economy

Some of the highlights of our tenure driving for Uber:

In the past 12 months, I've seen 5 pay cuts (3 fare decreases & 2 Uber commission increases)
8 months ago, I averaged 4-5 trips in 8 hours earning approx. $250/day (prior to expenses); during the past 3 months I've been hard pressed to get 2 trips in 8 hours or earn $100/day. Bear in mind, my primary staging area and hours I drive has not changed dramatically in the past 12 months; additionally, there are not an abundance of other cars in the immediate vicinity.
In October 2015, Uber gave a $2,000/weekend guarantee to drivers from other cities to drive in Austin during ACL and make 7 trips to get the $2K. The $2K guarantee was not given to Austin local drivers; and typically when an out-of-town driver was parked next to an Austin driver waiting for a trip, the non-Austin drivers got the trip instead of the Austin drivers (presumably to prevent Uber from having to pay money out of pocket to cover the $2K/weekend guarantee. *All Austin drivers I've spoken with made more money driving the week prior to ACL than the weeks of ACL; assumably due to influx of non-Austin drivers getting the $2K/weekend guarantee
Prior to October 2015, UberSelect (in Austin) consisted of premium cars (Lexus, BMW, MBenz, etc). However, 1 week prior to ACL, Uber Austin changed the requirements for Select so that any car with leather interior was qualified to p/u Select pax ... in other words now less than premium cars (Accord, Prius, Mini Cooper, Dodge Caravan, etc) were picking up Select pax simply because they have leather interiors. This dramatically cut into the earning potential for the drivers who owned a premium car; and lowered the standard of service to the pax that were expecting something above X (https://newsroom.uber.com/us-california/high-end-meets-lower-cost-with-uberselect/)
Safe Ride Fee (SRF) - as of today, the Uber website states that the Safe Ride Fee (paid by pax) is $1 for all rides (https://newsroom.uber.com/uber-safe-rides-fee/) ... however, SRF has increased significantly in most cities and the increased SRF coincided with a rate drop in 100+ cities 2 weeks ago. In Austin, SRF is $1.30, $1.40 or $2.40 based on where the ride originates from ... but I'm not sure it is spelled out anywhere for either drivers or, more importantly, for passenger who end up paying the SRF.
Fares were decreased by Uber two weeks ago & SRF was increased at virtually the same time ... the end result of these changes assured that the drivers would make less money, the passenger would pay about the same for short trips and a bit less for longer trips, and Uber would make the same or more depending on the length of the trip. 
Probably the biggest injustice, bar none, is what Uber did to Detroit drivers; we were all appalled that Detroit drivers were only making a paltry $0.75/mi (SRF $1) prior to the rate cuts 2 weeks ago. But after the rate cut Detroit drivers are only making $0.30/mi (SRF $2.50) ... so to the pax the fare looks about the same now compared to prior (because the SRF went from $1 to $2.50) and Uber pockets the SRF doesn't go to the driver; Uber makes essentially the same on trips because they increased the SRF. To quote Uber "_This fee supports the increased costs associated with our continued efforts to ensure the safest platform for Uber riders and drivers. Those include Federal, state and local background checks, regular motor vehicle screenings, driver safety education, current and future development of safety features in the app, and more. In the U.S., the Safe Rides Fee is always $1 USD. In Canada, it is $1 CAD._" It's interesting to note that no extra safety features have been added to the rider or driver app ... and drivers didn't have another background check, car inspection, etc. And one could argue that the cost of Uber's driver background check is no more than $200 tops ... but to-date my pax have contributed over $2,500 for my background check, there was no vehicle inspection ... and if I didn't have a question that I wanted answered from a live person before I started driving, I likely would have never seen anyone at Uber before I was given the green light to drive.
Uber staff told the City of Austin that there are 10,000 Uber drivers in Austin; but Uber continues to recruit drivers as if there is a huge shortage of drivers. The only shortage at this point is a shortage of passengers ... as stated before, I went from 4-5 Select trips per 8 hours to 1-2 trips per 8 hours (and now I have 3 classes of service - XL, Select, Lux). On any given day, I will see 10-20+ ads for Uber drivers online; but I rarely, if ever, see an ad promoting Uber to passengers. It's not uncommon for drivers to sit at the airport and wait 3-6 hours to get a single ride (this is the norm, not the exception).
I could go on ... but I strongly suggest you slant the documentary to showcase the lie that Uber has perpetrated on its driver/partners and the riders. Spend enough time in the forum and talking to drivers, you'll find drivers who financed new cars with Uber's lending partners ... just to find out that a few weeks or months later Uber either changed the classification of the car they purchased for Uber so that it no longer qualified for the premium service or Uber simply shutdown service in that city ... leaving those drivers holding the bag for the car lease.

Good luck on your documentary ... I hope it's not a "puff piece" on Uber, that would be a shame.

PM me if you have any questions or you need source/proof (as I have it).


----------



## Jvc21 (Jul 27, 2015)

To be a bit fair with uber, it gave me a temporary job when I was down on my luck. It kept me afloat until I found something better. And I left as soon as I could.

People need to realize that uber needs to be used as a 2-3 month temp gig or beer money. You need to get out of it as soon as you enter in. The longer you stay in, the harder it is to get out until it's too late.


----------



## Jvc21 (Jul 27, 2015)

Having said, I would NEVER start being a driver for uber at these rates. Not only are you taking money out of your vehicle future value, you actually losing money every mile you drive for it, regardless if you are doing surge or not.

Most of us lie to ourselves saying we are making good money driving or we drive for uber because it's our only job available. I fell into that category because I was too lazy or took self pity on myself for not trying. I truly think that uber wants these kinds of drivers.

I'm not saying I have a fancy job, but at least I know how much money I make per week. The worst part about uber is trying to meet our profit quota to survive.


----------



## CODenver26 (Jan 3, 2016)

I drive for lyft, but honestly it's good job to have. When I was short on Rent it came right on time. When I didn't have much, while waiting for pay day that money helped out! It's what you make it to be. It used to be easy to make $60-$100 in 2-4 hours, now I lucky if I make $50 in that same time frame.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

CODenver26 said:


> I drive for lyft, but honestly it's good job to have. When I was short on Rent it came right on time. When I didn't have much, while waiting for pay day that money helped out! It's what you make it to be. It used to be easy to make $60-$100 in 2-4 hours, now I lucky if I make $50 in that same time frame.


So explain again how it's a good gig to have when it pays half now what it used to?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Jvc21 said:


> To be a bit fair with uber, it gave me a temporary job when I was down on my luck. It kept me afloat until I found something better. And I left as soon as I could.
> 
> People need to realize that uber needs to be used as a 2-3 month temp gig or beer money. You need to get out of it as soon as you enter in. The longer you stay in, the harder it is to get out until it's too late.


Agreed ... Uber / Lyft is great way to earn beer or diaper money. But Uber sold so many drivers a "bill of goods" and partnered with lenders to give drivers subprime loans (http://goo.gl/RI61XY) for vehicles that they would otherwise not qualified for ... simply for the purpose of driving for Uber.
Uber CEO in recent months has publicly stated that he expects Uber drivers to be part-time drivers; but that doesn't bode well for the drivers that were lured into subprime loans.

Additionally, Uber CEO's goal is to make every car and truck on the road an Uber driver. Which also doesn't bode well for drivers who got a loan via Uber or drivers who are using Uber as a primary income source.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

Ian Reid said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a filmmaker in Washington DC. My company (Distant Moon Media) and I are working with George Mason University on the pilot episode of a documentary web series about new technologies and their impact on society. The pilot episode is about "Ride sharing" technologies like Uber and Lyft and we're looking for stories (good or bad, but preferably inspirational, funny, or exciting) about how becoming an Uber/Lyft driver has changed your life.
> 
> ...


_With Uber you get to hate people just a little bit more than before. You get to meet the self entitled idiots with smartphones who think you should have been there 2 minutes ago because the App. said so, the clueless; who think tip is included in their 4 dollars fare and and the pukers who take your personal car for a public toilet... all while giving rides for a tech. company that keeps lowering rates so that you the driver make more money._


----------



## CODenver26 (Jan 3, 2016)

ATX 22 said:


> So explain again how it's a good gig to have when it pays half now what it used to?


It's good if you use it on payday weekends and drinking holidays. But I don't drive everyday. Only when I need money...


----------



## Jvc21 (Jul 27, 2015)

'Need' should be changed to 'want'.

If we drivers need money through uber, we in deep sh*t to begin with.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Uber is a rolling sweatshop for its drivers. At the rates in most US markets, the drivers are trading in the future value of their cars for cash today, and not much cash at that, for the dubious pleasure of driving entitled strangers around.

Worse, the company lured many in with unrealistic promises of "life-changing" money. The only change the money they are currently offering will make in most drivers's lives is negative. Even worse, Uber takes advantage of desperate people, many of them minorities and recent immigrants, by hooking them up with predatory leases or loans on vehicles that can't afford, such that these folks are now locked out of other options as they scramble for peanut pay to just keep up with the payments due each week. Many of these people are happy about it, though, because they do not really understand that the money they make is little to no more than the cash value of the miles and wear and tear on their cars.

This company is not one that you want to glorify.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

This might be "tongue in cheek"; but it's not far from the truth.




Thanks Jay Dean


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Ziggy said:


> This might be "tongue in cheek"; but it's not far from the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is right on the money. We should all share it on Facebook and where ever.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> You won't find many inspirational driver stories from anyone who has endured multiple rate cuts, had their account deactivated due to poor customer ratings, (which is totally random and based on the mood of the passenger), had their pay taken from their account for work completed because of a bogus passenger complaint, shorted on "guarantees" because Uber says their myriad of terms weren't met, and when one asks Uber to provide proof, none is supplied. Drivers who have been cursed at, cars thrown up in, vandalized and generally treated with less and less respect as rates continue to be depressed.
> There is no feel good story here. What would be helpful is documenting what a tremendous lie the "sharing economy" is. These parasitic companies are nothing short of criminal. If you want to start by exposing them as such, you will find plenty of information in this forum, and you would be doing a public service.


BRAVO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

Ian Reid said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a filmmaker in Washington DC. My company (Distant Moon Media) and I are working with George Mason University on the pilot episode of a documentary web series about new technologies and their impact on society. The pilot episode is about "Ride sharing" technologies like Uber and Lyft and we're looking for stories (good or bad, but preferably inspirational, funny, or exciting) about how becoming an Uber/Lyft driver has changed your life.
> 
> ...


 The people you should be asking are taxi drivers or people in the uber lease program..they have lost thier livelyhood and are absolutely miserable..the technology is the focus, and you will probably hail Travis the founder as an inspirational genius..meanwhile common concensus around here is that he is a fascist ruthless bastard who single handedly took what little diginty and profit proffesional drivers had. Uber doesnt deserve happy cherful anecdotes and they certainly dont deserve praise..in china they litterally have free slave labor under the term internship, they have driven drivers in france to commit arson and to riot. They have polititians and media on thier payroll, and they have the lowest rates for paying drivers in cities where unemployment and racial diversity are the highest. The only thing you people cover is how UBER helps people get from point a to point b...Ubers acts of rape and pillage never see the light...save the funny stories for the morning talk shows...and infomercials...the real story is the rape of the American dream.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

cleansafepolite said:


> The people you should be asking are taxi drivers or people in the uber lease program..they have lost thier livelyhood and are absolutely miserable..the technology is the focus, and you will probably hail Travis the founder as an inspirational genius..meanwhile common concensus around here is that he is a fascist ruthless bastard who single handedly to what little diginty and profit proffesional drivers had. Uber doesnt deserve happy cherful anecdotes and the certainly dont deserve praise..in china they litterally have free slave labor under the term internship, they have driven drivers in france to commit arson and to riot. They have polititians and media on thier payroll, and they have the lowest rates for paying drivers in cities where unemployment and racial diversity are the highest. The only thing you people cover is how UBER helps people get from point a to point b...Ubers acts of rape and pillage never see the light...save the funny stories for the morning talk shows...and infomercials...the real story is the rape of the American dream.


50 likes for this one.


----------



## Vox Rationis (Jan 10, 2016)

Ian Reid said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a filmmaker in Washington DC. My company (Distant Moon Media) and I are working with George Mason University on the pilot episode of a documentary web series about new technologies and their impact on society. The pilot episode is about "Ride sharing" technologies like Uber and Lyft and we're looking for stories (good or bad, but preferably inspirational, funny, or exciting) about how becoming an Uber/Lyft driver has changed your life.
> 
> ...


"...preferably inspirational, funny, or exciting..."

Ha

Ha ha

Hahahahahahahaha!

Did Travis put you up to this?​


----------



## Jvc21 (Jul 27, 2015)

cleansafepolite said:


> The people you should be asking are taxi drivers or people in the uber lease program..they have lost thier livelyhood and are absolutely miserable..the technology is the focus, and you will probably hail Travis the founder as an inspirational genius..meanwhile common concensus around here is that he is a fascist ruthless bastard who single handedly took what little diginty and profit proffesional drivers had. Uber doesnt deserve happy cherful anecdotes and they certainly dont deserve praise..in china they litterally have free slave labor under the term internship, they have driven drivers in france to commit arson and to riot. They have polititians and media on thier payroll, and they have the lowest rates for paying drivers in cities where unemployment and racial diversity are the highest. The only thing you people cover is how UBER helps people get from point a to point b...Ubers acts of rape and pillage never see the light...save the funny stories for the morning talk shows...and infomercials...the real story is the rape of the American dream.


So...much...WIN!

I can't like this enough!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Good idea to avoid contact if you have truthful things to say to the opening poster.

Uber has reminded me what I already knew. That large corporations break laws, manipulate and abuse the masses at every opportunity without a care.


----------



## Vox Rationis (Jan 10, 2016)

Here's something exciting.

Uber changed my entire political philosophy and destroyed my hope in the better angels of makind.

I have driven hundreds of people who were all too happy to take advantage of me in my situation. You come here looking for praise for greedy psychopaths and their company. My riders were willing to have me use up my time and my car while they paid me less than either was worth, all the while deliberately avoiding the truth. As if $5 for the 10 minutes driving to them and the 10 minutes taking them to their destination really could add up to a fair wage for me after Uber's cut and my gas and wear on my car.

But to hell with me, right? I'm desperate enough to do it, so they get to pretend they aren't exploiting me.

Uber has taught me in a very personal way that Americans really would piss on the corpse of a Chinese Apple worker suicide victim if it means a couple bucks off their next iPhone.

I'm guessing that won't make it into your "documentary."


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

http://www.distantmoonmedia.com/phone/about.html

I'd say Uber definitely put them up to this.


----------



## Vox Rationis (Jan 10, 2016)

ATX 22 said:


> http://www.distantmoonmedia.com/phone/about.html
> 
> I'd say Uber definitely put them up to this.


Ah, they really are a film fellatio company! Some monied client pays and down on their knees they go!


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Might as well call it what it is: a PR firm. 

LOL. Travis sent them here to taunt us with a big middle finger.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> http://www.distantmoonmedia.com/phone/about.html
> I'd say Uber definitely put them up to this.


So, basically, fat chance of any truth getting into the documentary. So really it's an infomercial disguised as a documentary.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

I had 3 open-heart surgeries, and I used Uber as a rehab-job to get back to being able to work again. I started out slow and built up to full-time, and then got a better job. Now I'm using Uber as a weekend gig, or as a true rideshare during casual errands.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> http://www.distantmoonmedia.com/phone/about.html
> 
> I'd say Uber definitely put them up to this.


I would say that they will be making the short movies that you see, advertizements on youtube videos for uber..uber is stepping up its adds to video, craigslist is out.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

n


Greguzzi said:


> Might as well call it what it is: a PR firm.
> 
> LOL. Travis sent them here to taunt us with a big middle finger.


nope travis sent them here for good testinonials from drivers for you tube advertizements.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

cleansafepolite said:


> n
> nope travis sent them here for good testinonials from drivers for you tube advertizements.


I have proof!!! Uber sent an email or notification with the same heading as this post, it was in december, it asked for my story, it said "we would like to hear it"....I will try to find it, im sure others got it too help me out?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> as a true rideshare during casual errands


so you're not getting paid to share the ride with someone?


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

This is a joke. I'm sure they'll still find some Uber/Lyft drivers who can't swallow their pride and admit they aren't earning much for driving and will inflate it with the usual _"I'm making $1,000 a week driving part time and setting my own schedule" _BS.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

SanPedroLover said:


> This is a joke. I'm sure they'll still find some Uber/Lyft drivers who can't swallow their pride and admit they aren't earning much for driving and will inflate it with the usual _"I'm making $1,000 a week driving part time and setting my own schedule" _BS.


The alternative is to admit you are a fool and are so addicted to a new form of drug that you cannot quit. They avoid facing that reality by sallying forth to make more of that "life-changing money."


----------



## howo3579 (Dec 8, 2015)

I lost 100K on the market. Got a new born baby I have to feed. Now I'm driving Uber for life changing money. hope that's exciting and inspirational for you.


----------



## Jvc21 (Jul 27, 2015)

howo3579 said:


> I lost 100K on the market. Got a new born baby I have to feed. Now I'm driving Uber for life changing money. hope that's exciting and inspirational for you.


Don't you mean "life changing debt"?


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

This is what has done to many.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/2016-protests-strikes-demonstrations-thread.58663/


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> The alternative is to admit you are a fool and are so addicted to a new form of drug that you cannot quit. They avoid facing that reality by sallying forth to make more of that "life-changing money."


Come off it already, Jabroni. "Addicted to a new form of drug"? You trying to win the Drama Queen Of The Year award with that one?

Why do you even post here? You dont like Uber/Lyft then move on with your empty life.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Jabroni. LOL at the irony.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Aren't you the same jabroni that was berating someone for pointing out that Lyft put a feature into their app that shows the driver the final destination before starting trip and calling him an idiot when clearly Lyft knows what is happening and put in their app on purpose?

The irony...right.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

That's your take on it, jabroni.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

OH bloody f****in' hell. That's my take on it?

Ok then...please explain to me what Lyft's take is on it, jabroni.

I await your explanation with open arms.


----------



## TheHairyFiddler (Jan 12, 2016)

It's interesting that through the guise of independent contractors and 1099 forms, these effin billionaires can circumvent minimum wage laws and pay the peons wages that would be pale in comparison to the Chinese sweat shop workers.

I feel sorry for all the people that continue to drive or these ass clowns. the Department of Justice surely know what is happening here...and yet...they sit on the sidelines . Why?

I drove full time since last June until the rates were cut by 40%. Before the cuts, the take home pay barely amounted to minimum wage after the $6000 depreciation of my vehicle. Again, I pity the poor souls that are desperate enough in continuing driving to meet monthly bills at such a huge loss...or....the absolute stupidity of the rest who haven't a clue regarding fundamental math and the economics of this charade.

Seriously, is there a whole lot of difference between Travis' behavior and that of Bernie Madoff?
.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

TheHairyFiddler said:


> It's interesting that through the guise of independent contractors and 1099 forms, these effin billionaires can circumvent minimum wage laws and pay the peons wages that would be pale in comparison to the Chinese sweat shop workers.


*Pale in comparison to "sweat shop workers"? Oh FFS.*

You must not be familiar with sweat shop wages or with the horrible working conditions of sweat shop workers.

What makes people on this forum spout out such meaningless nonsense is beyond me.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

uber change my life by making me understand how rich company can really treat their "employee" like poop


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

LOL at the ball-gargling.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

cleansafepolite said:


> I have proof!!! Uber sent an email or notification with the same heading as this post, it was in december, it asked for my story, it said "we would like to hear it"....I will try to find it, im sure others got it too help me out?


I'd suggest any drivers who do not want their identity to be known to Uber to disregard any of these types of attempts here. I've had several pm's from supposed "reporters" etc that I've declined to speak to.

If there's one thing I've learned from Uber is never trust people who blatantly manipulate others to their own advantage.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> I'd suggest any drivers who do not want their identity to be known to Uber to disregard any of these types of attempts here. I've had several pm's from supposed "reporters" etc that I've declined to speak to.
> 
> If there's one thing I've learned from Uber is never trust people who blatantly manipulate others to their own advantage.


notice no reply, from OP...confirming or denying affiliation.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

cleansafepolite said:


> notice no reply, from OP...confirming or denying affiliation.


If a liar sez 'trust me' are they telling the truth?


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> so you're not getting paid to share the ride with someone?


I am now on weekends or after work, when I run an errand and I turn on my app and I don't care whether or not I get a ride and I don't take a ride it's out of my way and I don't mind giving somebody a ride. But when I came back from my heart surgery I wasn't sharing my ride, I was being a cheap taxi.


----------



## TheHairyFiddler (Jan 12, 2016)

SanPedroLover said:


> *Pale in comparison to "sweat shop workers"? Oh FFS.*
> 
> You must not be familiar with sweat shop wages or with the horrible working conditions of sweat shop workers.
> 
> What makes people on this forum spout out such meaningless nonsense is beyond me.


----------



## TheHairyFiddler (Jan 12, 2016)

I'll count you in as one of the aforementioned stupid people that can't do simple math. What exactly is it that you don't understand regarding circumventing minimum wage laws?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

I guess this "How Uber Changed Your Life" piece is to go along with their new sideways asshole logo. Brilliant Uber! Destroy your brand even more and make it unrecognizable ...

kudos to the geniuses that: 

stripped the last ounce of dignity from drivers that built your business ... slashing their fares so low that some can't even afford to buy gas to make you more money. Drivers who once were zealots for Uber have begrudgingly had to look for new employment ... lest they are forced to sleep in their cars since your fares are lower than 1955 cab fares in some cities and lower than 1985 cab fares in most cities.
allowed older POS cars on the platform ... now some cities allow cars as old as 2000 to operate .... WTF?
Uber asshole logo ... brilliant. I guess "F" Asshole is more specific and appropriate than "F"U.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Jvc21 said:


> 'Need' should be changed to 'want'.
> 
> If we drivers need money through uber, we in deep sh*t to begin with.


What is it?
Make up your mind


----------



## Hannibalb (Jan 19, 2016)

Vox Rationis said:


> "...preferably inspirational, funny, or exciting..."
> 
> Ha
> 
> ...


Maybe they are being partially funded by Uber....or hoping for it...who the hell would be looking for inspirational stories from Uber drivers lol


----------



## Shock (Jun 1, 2015)

Uber scares me.

It seems like a herald for unregulated, unprotected, competitive 'employment'. No job security, no sick days, no holidays, no unions, no minimum wage. I hope this doesnt spread to other sectors or industries. 

Uber is not true share economy. Uber is an employer trying to get the perks of having employees with none of the responsibilities. If it were a true share economy model drivers would choose their prices and users would choose when a driver didnt have enough stars or not, not Uber.

Think about this - if I sign up my spare room for Air BnB I get to set the price and, based on my ratings, users would choose whether they wanted to stay at my place or not. 

Uber is not share economy, they're an employer paying less than minimum wage.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 4, 2016)

W


Ian Reid said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a filmmaker in Washington DC. My company (Distant Moon Media) and I are working with George Mason University on the pilot episode of a documentary web series about new technologies and their impact on society. The pilot episode is about "Ride sharing" technologies like Uber and Lyft and we're looking for stories (good or bad, but preferably inspirational, funny, or exciting) about how becoming an Uber/Lyft driver has changed your life.
> 
> ...


Which Cities can you be living in?


----------



## Ian Reid (Jan 29, 2016)

Thank you all for your honest responses. I really appreciate it! As the director of this project, I honestly thought there would be a more equal balance of opinions for/against ride-sharing apps like Uber and Lyft, but this has been very insightful.

I can promise, that my goal is not to create a "puff piece" for Uber. I'd love to follow up with you guys and hear more stories, specifically of folks in the DC and NYC metropolitan areas as those are the two areas that we can afford to film due to our location.

If you're willing to continue the conversation further and are in or near DC/NYC, I'd love to continue the dialogue via PM.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Ian Reid (Jan 29, 2016)

Also @ all the people instantly jumping to the conclusion that I MUST be working for uber. HAHAHA.

And you assumed that based on what? The fact that I asked for an inspirational story? Perhaps the reason I wanted inspirational stories is because both the producers of this project and I think that there's a lot of potential for incredible outcomes with models of business based on the Sharing economy. I think the most insightful response on this thread so far has been the one from Shock just a couple posts above, when he/she explained why they see Uber as not truly an example of the sharing economy. That makes a LOT of sense and will definitely help to shape my approach to this story.

Anyway, I posted my previous reply before I read a lot of the absurd accusations on the thread. Go ahead, continue pointing fingers and saying I'm not interested in finding out the story, OR work with me and help me figure out how I can tell an interesting story about the sharing economy and how companies like UBER and LYFT fit (or don't fit) into that story. (HINT: I don't care at all how Uber or Lyft look as a result of the story. The real point of the story is the Sharing economy. If the episode ends up saying, "True Sharing economy could be good/bad, but companies like Uber/Lyft aren't really the sharing economy," I'd be totally cool with that.

Anyhow, as I said above, if any of you are in the DC/NYC areas, and are willing to talk about what it's like being a ride-share driver in more detail, I'd love to chat. Thanks.


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

As you can see, Ian, there are a lot of angry people here. Society as a whole is filled with distrust and the political inhabitants of your geographical location have had a lot to do with that. I am not trying to turn this to politics, by the way. Uber is not really part of the sharing economy. Lyft may have been closer to that in the beginning, but this is one of those fights that each technological shift has created, and the law has been used and misused, or danced upon to suit each side.

Whether it be hotels, transportation, or any other instance, if money changes hands, there is a lot at stake. No one with a deeply vested financial interest is going to allow erosion of their market share or loss of funds. These entities include insurance agencies, cities and governing organizations that receive license fees and taxes, and the companies that followed all of the legal rules to become operations, including Vehicle For Hire drivers, which is where this business actually started. If there as any concept of the sharing economy involved, it was only in the basic inception of a group of legitimate drivers having an ap that allowed them to access more business for short order requests from a clientele base, not requiring contracts. And that idea was an awesome one!

Lyft had a more altruistic look at it, originally. And attempted to skirt laws designed to protect riders, and yes, companies that lobbied for protection like cabs, duh. It wasn't wrong of them, it was their right and responsibility to protect their drivers and interests.

Any inspirational story you get, and yes, I think that in the beginning of this, if you ask people to go way back, they have one, will be of times past. The fare war has decimated just about anyone's inspiration and this particular industry has become just another sweatshop while someone has grand aspirations of controlling a market. It's ugly from the driver's perspective.

AirBNB is a better example of the sharing economy. Uber is more of an example of manipulating that concept for their individual profit. Drivers do not get to set their rates. They may "choose" their hours, but realistically these days, they choose how many to make ends meet.

If you are going to talk about anything, talk to Lyft and to a lesser degree Uber. Ask them why they mutated and gave up on the people they purported to enfranchise. Was it being shut down by laws? What a passenger who was hurt while participating could do to decimate them and insurance issues?

And for the record, I do not drive for Lyft. It's market share is too small in my area. I like the original fundamental beliefs set forth, I like their common man approach to riding etc., it could have reached a much broader market share and that is what Uber was afraid of and introduced UberX. When it came to a choice of steady work unfortunately I had to go with Uber as an economic decision and will not double dip like some do. Too many masters for my taste, and with them both taking the wrong tactic of cutting rates and no matter how you spin it, ignoring their drivers, one was enough.


----------



## Shock (Jun 1, 2015)

Ian Reid said:


> Thank you all for your honest responses. I really appreciate it! As the director of this project, I honestly thought there would be a more equal balance of opinions for/against ride-sharing apps like Uber and Lyft, but this has been very insightful.
> 
> I can promise, that my goal is not to create a "puff piece" for Uber. I'd love to follow up with you guys and hear more stories, specifically of folks in the DC and NYC metropolitan areas as those are the two areas that we can afford to film due to our location.
> 
> ...


Hi Ian,

Thanks for following up your replies here.

I just wanted to say that I think you have a golden opportunity here. I know jack all about documentary and film making and all that, but you have a story that has not been told before about a product that millions are familiar with.

I am really very grateful that someone with your skills and ability has taken an interest in this.

I really look forward to seeing what you produce and encourage you to keep asking questions here.

Cheers,
Shock


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Ian,

I understand all of the negative comments and suspicions as Uber has fostered this environment. In fairness, your company makes videos for corporations and non-profits and presents itself to the world as a media tool for hire, so most of the responses were derived from that, not your OP. However, the most negatively affected drivers are far more vocal then the satisfied ones, so expect a negative trend that may not truly represent the driver community as a whole, but will more likely than not represent us all in time.

Inspirational stories?  Not really. I have a story about a woman who wouldn't do her female friend because she was scared of her own vagina. I have a lion tamer and his date, a contortionist, where he would flash his eyebrows and wink at me in the rear view mirror every time he mentioned her profession. There was the vanload of people who tried to marry me off to the account holder's sister, right in front of her, because they hated her fiance, who was in the van.

I kid, I do feel inspired as a driver sometimes. When I make sure young women who are in a horrifically vulnerable state get home safely, I think of my teenage girls and how I will have to trust them to the world soon, like I'm paying it forward. When I carry a family of six to a hotel from a children's hospital where number seven is gravely ill and I can warm them, refresh the parents with water, and quiet the kids with candy, knowing that for at least a few minutes, I helped them on their reluctant journey. I feel great when I find three kind and grateful spokesmodels, freezing, scared, and lost who had other drivers give up on finding them.

I love to Uber. Love it. I put mustard on that shit and eat it. I love to serve. It's a blessing to help others. I did it as a Marine and I do it as an Uber. It's a sad reality that Uber is taking this great idea, this wonderful experience and service that creates a connection with others, and is just hosing the drivers. It's inexplicable. They don't need lower fares to be the most popular service, people loved their prices before. It's not sustainable racing to the bottom without purpose or profit for their hard workers. Admiration and appreciation have become despisement and angst and it's just not necessary.

2016 is going to be a great year to cover Uber. They have 14 state class action suits by drivers, numerous worker walk outs, hundreds of other suits, a valuation of $67B while losing hundreds of millions annually, a coming IPO, physical attacks on drivers by doctors and executives, lots of legislation in the works, and the first self driving vehicle just went live. Lots of storylines.

The other story line is the gig economy vs true independent contracting. They are not at all the same. I won't make my case here, but it's a very interesting misuse of the term IC and most ICs today have no idea how bad they are getting hosed in the gig economy. Just completely robbed.


----------



## Phoenix666 (Mar 6, 2015)

Ian Reid said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a filmmaker in Washington DC. My company (Distant Moon Media) and I are working with George Mason University on the pilot episode of a documentary web series about new technologies and their impact on society. The pilot episode is about "Ride sharing" technologies like Uber and Lyft and we're looking for stories (good or bad, but preferably inspirational, funny, or exciting) about how becoming an Uber/Lyft driver has changed your life.
> 
> ...


Besides making me loathe all of humanity and wishing a giant meteorite would crush the earth snuffing out all living creatures...I don't know.


----------



## Anonü (Sep 15, 2015)

I have not felt compelled to post anything on here in quite a while. It was certainly the rate cuts here in Austin, that thanks to the many posts on how to accurately estimate your earnings I quit driving. It's the same nonsensical bs that is a broken record just repeating itself that made me stop posting. 
However I am inspired to ask one question. What the hell is a JABRONI? it rhymes with pepperoni and now I want pizza.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ian Reid said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a filmmaker in Washington DC. My company (Distant Moon Media) and I are working with George Mason University on the pilot episode of a documentary web series about new technologies and their impact on society. The pilot episode is about "Ride sharing" technologies like Uber and Lyft and we're looking for stories (good or bad, but preferably inspirational, funny, or exciting) about how becoming an Uber/Lyft driver has changed your life.
> 
> ...


CANT WAIT TO READ THESE. 
UBER ON.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> You won't find many inspirational driver stories from anyone who has endured multiple rate cuts, had their account deactivated due to poor customer ratings, (which is totally random and based on the mood of the passenger), had their pay taken from their account for work completed because of a bogus passenger complaint, shorted on "guarantees" because Uber says their myriad of terms weren't met, and when one asks Uber to provide proof, none is supplied. Drivers who have been cursed at, cars thrown up in, vandalized and generally treated with less and less respect as rates continue to be depressed.
> There is no feel good story here. What would be helpful is documenting what a tremendous lie the "sharing economy" is. These parasitic companies are nothing short of criminal. If you want to start by exposing them as such, you will find plenty of information in this forum, and you would be doing a public service.


You left out car jackings!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jvc21 said:


> Don't you mean "life changing debt"?


Debt. . . Money. . . Same thing. 
Ask Uber investors.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ATX 22 said:


> You won't find many inspirational driver stories from anyone who has endured multiple rate cuts, had their account deactivated due to poor customer ratings, (which is totally random and based on the mood of the passenger), had their pay taken from their account for work completed because of a bogus passenger complaint, shorted on "guarantees" because Uber says their myriad of terms weren't met, and when one asks Uber to provide proof, none is supplied. Drivers who have been cursed at, cars thrown up in, vandalized and generally treated with less and less respect as rates continue to be depressed.
> There is no feel good story here. What would be helpful is documenting what a tremendous lie the "sharing economy" is. These parasitic companies are nothing short of criminal. If you want to start by exposing them as such, you will find plenty of information in this forum, and you would be doing a public service.


POST # 2/ATX 22 : JAY VAN....................
YOU
"THE MAN !" Well said....WELL-DONE !

Bison Admires. Bison Inspires !


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

JaxUbermom said:


> As you can see, Ian, there are a lot of angry people here. Society as a whole is filled with distrust and the political inhabitants of your geographical location have had a lot to do with that. I am not trying to turn this to politics, by the way. Uber is not really part of the sharing economy. Lyft may have been closer to that in the beginning, but this is one of those fights that each technological shift has created, and the law has been used and misused, or danced upon to suit each side.
> 
> Whether it be hotels, transportation, or any other instance, if money changes hands, there is a lot at stake. No one with a deeply vested financial interest is going to allow erosion of their market share or loss of funds. These entities include insurance agencies, cities and governing organizations that receive license fees and taxes, and the companies that followed all of the legal rules to become operations, including Vehicle For Hire drivers, which is where this business actually started. If there as any concept of the sharing economy involved, it was only in the basic inception of a group of legitimate drivers having an ap that allowed them to access more business for short order requests from a clientele base, not requiring contracts. And that idea was an awesome one!
> 
> ...


Very well stated...outstanding....BRAVO.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Shock said:


> Uber scares me.
> 
> It seems like a herald for unregulated, unprotected, competitive 'employment'. No job security, no sick days, no holidays, no unions, no minimum wage. I hope this doesnt spread to other sectors or industries.
> 
> ...


POST # 54/Shock: Congratulations on
Achieving
Enlightenment ! Now you can Apply for
that PartTime gig as Bodhisattva.

Mentoring Bison: Ommmmmmmm.....


----------



## UBERLORIA1 (Feb 11, 2016)

Ian Reid said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a filmmaker in Washington DC. My company (Distant Moon Media) and I are working with George Mason University on the pilot episode of a documentary web series about new technologies and their impact on society. The pilot episode is about "Ride sharing" technologies like Uber and Lyft and we're looking for stories (good or bad, but preferably inspirational, funny, or exciting) about how becoming an Uber/Lyft driver has changed your life.
> 
> ...


My fiancée and I both drive for Uber and we love it! Are there challenges and some negatives issues? Of course! There are with every job, especially when dealing with the public.

However, Uber has truly changed our lives. My fiancée and I can work our own schedules. When not driving for a Uber, we are able to travel and take vacations together more often. When not driving for Uber, we do supplement our income with some other independent contractor work as well. We've met great passengers, some who are local residents and some who are visiting from places all around the world. Learned about different cultures and backgrounds. Shared funny stories. Learned about local events. We get to spend more time together than when we were working at "regular" jobs. Frequently, my fiancée and I end up picking up some of the same "regular" passengers in our local area, and we are able to catch up with their lives and they catch up with ours as well. We've met other great Uber drivers and shared info/stories with them. We are able to drive in PA, NJ, DE, and MD; so we can make money driving for Uber when we travel to these areas if we want. We make enough money to pay the bills, provide for our families, and to pay for some trips/vacations, and we are good with that. We have no quotas and no boss, per se, to report to. Right now, we are UberHappy. We are based out of Harrisburg, PA; a short distance from DC.


----------



## Ian Reid (Jan 29, 2016)

Thank you all for your responses. I honestly really appreciate even the negative feelings expressed. I just want you to know that my team and I are filming the project on Monday and Tuesday next week in Washington DC and we're including a discussion about a lot of the dissatisfaction among both Uber and Lyft drivers. Our plan is to tell the stories of both satisfied and dissatisfied drivers and to present our findings about possible improvements to the current ride-hailing systems in place.

That said, we're really interested in interviewing any and every uber/lyft driver who's willing to talk and share their thoughts in the DC area. If you are local to the DC area, please private message me or post in this thread so that I can contact you personally.


----------



## Ian Reid (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks for those who have volunteered to share their stories! We'd love to find a few more drivers in the DC area who are willing to share their testimonials on video for our project (either positive or negative). PM me if you're interested/willing!

Thank you so much!


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

It has helped provide some additional income when I can drive. The text messages are annoying at times when I can't get out and "go get that surge" or"weekend bonus". I'm sure people with gambling addictions love driving for Uber. If i'ts done right you can survive off one or both companies for awhile, but you better learn how to manage your car as a business, and not as your car anymore if it's your meal ticket. Keep the brakes good, tires fresh, and don't get in a wreck.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

JaxUbermom summed it up in her earlier post............ just read that verbatim at some point in your piece.....


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Jvc21 said:


> Having said, I would NEVER start being a driver for uber at these rates. Not only are you taking money out of your vehicle future value, you actually losing money every mile you drive for it, regardless if you are doing surge or not.
> 
> Most of us lie to ourselves saying we are making good money driving or we drive for uber because it's our only job available. I fell into that category because I was too lazy or took self pity on myself for not trying. I truly think that uber wants these kinds of drivers.
> 
> I'm not saying I have a fancy job, but at least I know how much money I make per week. The worst part about uber is trying to meet our profit quota to survive.


I like your point of view. However, every vehicle on the road has an easily predictable future value of almost nothing. As Dr Joy Brown says, don't curse the inevitable. Self control is a major factor in destiny. Dave Ramsey says, not very many people are successful, therefore, not many businesses are successful. Please don't take that as a bleak outlook or mearly a smear on rose colored glasses. The vast majority of people love debt more than discipline. They then don't analyze personal failure much beyond looking around and realizing they are not alone here in culture. There has been a huge brainwashing by government and corporations that some things can only be purchased with debt. Religions have failed miserably at standing against that brainwashing that some things can only be acquired with financing and monthly payments.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Ian Reid said:


> Hi everyone,...The pilot episode is about "Ride sharing" technologies like Uber and Lyft and we're looking for stories (good or bad, but preferably inspirational, funny, or exciting)...


Based on your premise Ian, this could be the shortest documentary in history. Keep searching. I'm sure someone, somewhere can spin the yarns you are looking for. Me thinks one is catfishing the wrong hole here. Oh, and by the by, from where did the funding for this project originate please? Good luck producing your commercial, er I meant "documentary".

" inspirational, funny or exciting " that's priceless! Talk about "tone deaf". Smdh.


----------



## Ian Reid (Jan 29, 2016)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Based on your premise Ian, this could be the shortest documentary in history. Keep searching. I'm sure someone, somewhere can spin the yarns you are looking for. Me thinks one is catfishing the wrong hole here. Oh, and by the by, from where did the funding for this project originate please? Good luck producing your commercial, er I meant "documentary".
> 
> " inspirational, funny or exciting " that's priceless! Talk about "tone deaf". Smdh.


Way behind in the conversation, man. Read the thread.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jvc21 said:


> uber kept me afloat until I found something better.
> 
> beer money.


Uber is, in fact, good for those two things.



CODenver26 said:


> When I was short on Rent it came right on time.


Uber, Lyft, good for that, as well. If you are a few bucks short on the rent, or want to move up from Ramen noodles to hamburgers, Uber and Lyft could allow you to do that. Anyone who thinks that Uber and Lyft will pay the rent or put hamburgers on the table is deluded.



Ziggy said:


> Uber / Lyft is great way to earn beer or diaper money.


Those who use it for that, as a rule, do allright with it.



Ziggy said:


> So, basically, fat chance of any truth getting into the documentary.


Considering that Uber has warned specifically, that it will retaliate against anyone who makes disparaging remarks about the company, the chance of getting anything from an active driver that approaches reality are: Slim, None and a Snowball Fight in the Lower Realms, Considering that it is too hot in the Lower Realms for snowballs and that Slim just took the last train for the Coast, you can see that with which you are left.

As for drivers that no longer are active, Uber has, in the past, threatened those who would disparage it publicly ("God-View" and the like). It is important to remember that Uber Management views the law as something to be ignored. Its business model is ignore the law and dare those who make it or enforce it to do something about it.



simpsonsverytall said:


> I had 3 open-heart surgeries, and I used Uber as a rehab-job to get back to being able to work again. I started out slow and built up to full-time, and then got a better job. Now I'm using Uber as a weekend gig, or as a true rideshare during casual errands.


That is not a bad use for it. It works if you are not trying to put a roof over your head or food on the table with it.



scrurbscrud said:


> If a liar sez 'trust me' are they telling the truth?


GF is a Tweety Bird nut. She has this poster of Tweety Bird with a halo over his head and with big letters that read:

TWUST ME.

Behind his back, Ol' Tweety is hiding that rather large hammer for which he is well known.



Ziggy said:


> Uber with their new sideways asshole logo.


ROTFLMAOWIPMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This must be the best description of anything Uber that I have read, seen or heard in quite some time. Thank you for that one!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ROTFLMAOWIPMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This must be the best description of anything Uber that I have read, seen or heard in quite some time. Thank you for that one!


Happy to help ... now go change your shorts ... or the GF might pull out her hammer.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^Vonnegut's little drawing in _*Slaughterhouse Five*_ is no longer valid. ....another old thing that Uber has kicked to the kerb.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Vonnegut's little drawing in _*Slaughterhouse Five*_ is no longer valid


Damn you ... I was enjoying being in fuzzy, barely awake land ... 'til you put up the Slaughterhouse Five reference ... required me to wake up to access the pre-smartphone recesses of my brain to reminisce about Kurt's drawings at large (besides the "U") and other more sane things from that era.

On that note, gonna grab some grub ... wash the car ... and maybe turn on the app if I see a good surge.


----------



## Uberbrethren (Feb 25, 2016)

Ian Reid said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a filmmaker in Washington DC. My company (Distant Moon Media) and I are working with George Mason University on the pilot episode of a documentary web series about new technologies and their impact on society. The pilot episode is about "Ride sharing" technologies like Uber and Lyft and we're looking for stories (good or bad, but preferably inspirational, funny, or exciting) about how becoming an Uber/Lyft driver has changed your life.
> 
> ...


Hi Ian, Could you please share more about the George Mason University angle? Is this an academic piece, or something you are doing for-profit with a client?

Also, could you please provide a precise answer on the scope and release requirements. Lastly, where will the episode be shown and when do you think it will air. Thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## PuppyMonkeyBaby (Mar 14, 2016)

Uber is basically a giant pyramid scheme, eventually they will run out of people to bring in at the bottom. I hope your film brings light to how Uber has become the Walmart of ride-sharing. Lyft is like Target (less evil and more driver friendly)


----------



## jpowell353 (Jun 7, 2016)

I am actually pretty OK with uber/Lyft. I came to Los Angeles broke and ended up homeless. I found out about uber/Lyft began work. I worked 14-18 hour days and within a month I had made enough to get an apt. I make around 5000 per month with the apps. I'll look at it this way it's no different than any other customer service job you're going to take a lot of crap from a lot of people because that's just how people are but that's what you signed up for when you took this job new smile agree and just realize that maybe that person is having a bad day or maybe that person just a bad person does Uber Lyft have its faults of course it does but I'm here to make my money and go home and that's what I do


----------



## Jvc21 (Jul 27, 2015)

It's an okay job, but it's super unstable. If you're smart about it, you can make a little.

If your car breaks down, your income goes along with it. For many, it's a losing proposition.


----------



## Anong (Dec 27, 2016)

It gave me a perpetual brand new car for 250 a week and a 10$ an hour job while I continue to apply for IT jobs ( for the 4th year and I'm about to give up on that) and go back to school to become a medical doctor so I won't have to apply for so many jobs and rarely get an interview.


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

Ian,
you will get a lot of negativity on here. I love driving for Uber. I only do it one night a week. My main interest is meeting interesting people and keeping drunks off the street.
It really boosts my self esteem to be able to help people, who are usually happy to see you.
I really don't need the money, if I did I might be as negative as many of the people here seem to be.
Also, I have only been doing this about 2 months, so I may get tired of it myself.

Edited to add:
This is the most flexible job in the world.

Les


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

I like driving for Uber/Lyft too. I get all the negatives, some of which have merit some of which are just people complaining. It's a low-skill job that basically anyone can do. It's going to attract all manner of people, from the savvy and self-motivated to the perpetually whining and unhappy turds who could screw up free ice cream. Has it changed my life? Not profoundly, but it's been very entertaining and paid me to do something I enjoyed.

It's a part time job, at best, and IMHO anyone with a shred of brain power should be able to figure out it's not meant to be a full time job that pays a living wage. If someone told you that, they lied. If either company tries to insinuate it is, well, you're supposed to be smart enough to figure out the economic realities for yourself and live accordingly...making your choices that best suit YOU. I keep reading about it being exploitative. Horsecrap. You can't be exploited by a gig like this, unless you do it to yourself. If you have the tools to do this job, you have the freedom to walk away and do 100 other things that pay just as well or often much better. This job requires nothing of you, you can come and go at will or do it along side any job you're working to move up. If you're locked into this job, you have made some TERRIBLE personal choices and don't have the ability to learn from them.

There's a lot I like about it - complete freedom when/where to operate. I love meeting people, helping folks stay safe and have fun or get around to do their errands. I like driving and learning my city better, and I like being able to work as hard or as easy as I feel like any given shift. It's great having no direct boss or method, it's all up to me and it's a free exchange between two consenting parties (with a middle man). That's fine, and as long as it pays me enough to make the 1 or 2 nights I do it profitable then I'm cool with the service. If it changes and becomes less profitable, then I do something else. If everyone follows that template, the service will self-correct. The market will determine our worth, the demand and the supply. Believe me, it will. Always. But, you have to be willing to make choices.

My complaints are small - I really wish Uber & Lyft would not penalize or attempt to scold drivers on not taking specific rides or canceling when something about that ride is undesirable. I flat out refuse to put myself or my car into peril just for their satisfaction, so I decline rides that attempt to put me into high drug/crime areas. I know why they try to make it otherwise, but this should be voluntary 100% of the time, and if it costs me my ability to do it, then so be it.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

I went from always having spending cash with my pizza delivery job, (great tips daily) to always being broke....
Or should i say, from about $22 an hour, to maybe $10


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

scrurbscrud said:


> I'd suggest any drivers who do not want their identity to be known to Uber to disregard any of these types of attempts here. I've had several pm's from supposed "reporters" etc that I've declined to speak to.
> 
> If there's one thing I've learned from Uber is never trust people who blatantly manipulate others to their own advantage.


So true! Be very careful. While not in the contact of uber, I've caught these "reporters" saying such and such a name only to find out through searching their numbers they most certainly weren't that person.


----------

